# tethering on Canon 5DMKII - what do you need?



## Foxtrot_01

Hello,
I am new to tethering, I only know that you can actually see the photos that you take in realtime(with some delay), I think this might be useful when I do indoor photoshoots.

I also know that there are wireless and wired tethering. I just got a new 5DMKII and I was wondering if someone could give me more information about this?

I read in another thread that you can just plug a cable like this one to your 5DMKII and to your PC(i have a vaio) and the software will do the rest. 

if this is the cable that I can use, then it's a pretty cheap solution, does the 5DMKII come with a special software for tethering? 
what else to I need?

How much is the wireless option?


I have a vaio with CS5, bridge, no lightroom.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## HughGuessWho

All you need is a USB / mini cable (Canon IFC-200U USB Cable) and the EOS Digital Solution software that came with the camera.


----------



## Foxtrot_01

HughGuessWho said:


> All you need is a USB / mini cable (Canon IFC-200U USB Cable) and the EOS Digital Solution software that came with the camera.


thank you! I will try it out. That was easy


----------



## ronlane

If you have lightroom, you can do the same thing with it. Plug into the Laptop and the camera, open Lightroom and select the start new tether session.


----------



## HughGuessWho

ronlane said:


> If you have lightroom, you can do the same thing with it. Plug into the Laptop and the camera, open Lightroom and select the start new tether session.



He said he didn't have Lightroom in the original post.


----------

